# What would you guys think of a



## gifi4 (Sep 29, 2010)

What would you guys think of a "Phoenix Wright: anime series", just curious, was playing PW when this came into mind,


----------



## RoMee (Sep 29, 2010)

are you talking about with real people or anime?


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 29, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> are you talking about with real people or anime?


anime.


----------



## prowler (Sep 29, 2010)

No thanks.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> anime



I'll pass


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a random idea, lol.


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 1, 2010)

maybe a couple episodes would be good.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't like anime. And real people would be like Law and Order. So no, does not sound to great.


----------



## rashef (Oct 1, 2010)

How about a Musical ? ... Oh, wait. We've been there already. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJhdCwmO7tc


----------

